# Budgie has diarrhea?



## jax202 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello! I have another account on this website that i currently cannot get into because of too many failed password attempts, but i’m worried about my budgie Jax. He currently seems to be going through a molt as he has a few pin feathers sticking out, but recently his poops have been very watery and have just been sticking out of his butt. The poops aren’t stuck to his feathers, it is literally just sticking out of his butt and it stays there until it falls out and i don’t know if it’s because he’s going through a molt or what but this never happened to him before.

He is still very jolly and is singing as usual, no behavioral changes, it’s just his poops that do this weird thing and they are watery and leave residue at the bottom of his vent on his feathers. I don’t know if it irritates him but he still preens himself down there even though his current poops leave liquid residue

I attached some pictures to show what it looks like currently.

Please help me, I love this bird with all my heart and i really hope he’s not sick or anything, he’s very happy and is acting like his usual self it’s just his poops that are different.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When a budgie is molting it is a stressful time for the immune system, it is not uncommon to see changes in activity levels and changes in the droppings. You can try giving some probiotics for birds see if there is any improvement, or if there is perhaps a GI infection of some sort, the only way to know for sure is to have the droppings tested by an avian vet that will determine if there is any bacteria, fungal or parasite issues.


----------



## jax202 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cody said:


> When a budgie is molting it is a stressful time for the immune system, it is not uncommon to see changes in activity levels and changes in the droppings. You can try giving some probiotics for birds see if there is any improvement, or if there is perhaps a GI infection of some sort, the only way to know for sure is to have the droppings tested by an avian vet that will determine if there is any bacteria, fungal or parasite issues.


Thank you for your advice! do you have any recommendations for probiotics? any particular brand that’s helpful? i’ve been looking at avian vets in my area but there’s not many, i live in queens, new york. i saw a couple but some are expensive and others that aren’t useful from reviews, and i don’t have much of my own money  so i’m looking at the best ways to help him that isn’t too much money that’ll keep him healthy!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Here are a few brands Avi-Culture-2-PLUS, The Finest, Live, GMO-FREE, 100% ORGANIC, Avian-Specific Probiotic/Prebioic/Enzyme/Amino Acid Blend you will probably not find it in stores unless it is a store devoted only to birds, there is also Nekton Biotic Probiotic for Birds 50 g (1.76 oz) [32502131035] - $23.00 : you may find others if you do a search for avian probiotics, only use a product that is made for birds.


----------



## jax202 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cody said:


> Here are a few brands Avi-Culture-2-PLUS, The Finest, Live, GMO-FREE, 100% ORGANIC, Avian-Specific Probiotic/Prebioic/Enzyme/Amino Acid Blend you will probably not find it in stores unless it is a store devoted only to birds, there is also Nekton Biotic Probiotic for Birds 50 g (1.76 oz) [32502131035] - $23.00 : you may find others if you do a search for avian probiotics, only use a product that is made for birds.


thank you!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read the information in this link:*
*Pasting of the Vent*

*Please contact me via Private Conversation and let me know your previous User ID.
I may be able to merge the two User IDs into one for you.*


----------

